# X595 John Deere



## jmegyes (Dec 15, 2010)

I am looking at buying an X595 and wonder if there are any comments out there from people who own or have driven one. IS there a separate lever for the 3PH or does it share a remote like the 455 does? This is a pretty expensive tractor, is it worth it?

John


----------

